# 1924 Democratic National  Convention Fob



## east texas terry (Jun 8, 2021)

Found this 1924 New York Democratic National Convention fob wile digging bottle today


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 9, 2021)

I love it! 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## RCO (Jun 9, 2021)

I'd imagine its collectable although don't have any idea as to its value or rarity . 

a lot of people went to those conventions , there is delegates from every state present , so I'd estimate they at least made a couple thousand of them at the time

( you'd be surprised how obsessed the news media here in Canada is about them , I've seen a lot about the us political conventions on tv here )


----------



## RCO (Jun 9, 2021)

you can read about the convention here , didn't yield a well known nominee ( john davis )  or president but is historic for being the longest political convention ever and most ballots 103 , it doesn't say how many people were there but I counted around 1100 votes in the early ballots









						1924 Democratic National Convention - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Len (Jun 9, 2021)

Hi East TX Terry,

Love your find. WHAT GREAT CONDITION! As RCO noted, this convention was one for the books! The election was won by Calvin Coolidge, a wild + crazy nut from the CT River Valley. If one goes to the South Hadley, MA flea market you'll travel on a bridge named for him. (Some Good glass and other 'tiques there. 'Bout 2+ miles se off I-91.)


----------



## east texas terry (Jun 10, 2021)

RCO said:


> you can read about the convention here , didn't yield a well known nominee ( john davis )  or president but is historic for being the longest political convention ever and most ballots 103 , it doesn't say how many people were there but I counted around 1100 votes in the early ballots
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info.   This was found in Tyler Texas


Len said:


> Hi East TX Terry,
> 
> Love your find. WHAT GREAT CONDITION! As RCO noted, this convention was one for the books! The election was won by Calvin Coolidge, a wild + crazy nut from the CT River Valley. If one goes to the South Hadley, MA flea market you'll travel on a bridge named for him. (Some Good glass and other 'tiques there. 'Bout 2+ miles se off I-91.)


Thank you


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Aug 11, 2021)

That is really a neat find. It’s in pretty good shape, too!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

